# How much to re-shaft irons?



## Monty_Brown (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I am toying with re-shafting my irons as they are 20+ years old. Club heads are still in good nick, thanks to Ping craftsmanship, but the shafts have a few rust flecks and don't feel like they perform the same across the set.

How much would you say it costs to have new shafts fitted by a pro, going with a decent but not stupidly expensive make? And any make/model recommendations to try?

If it's going to cost a fortune, then I'd rather save up for a new set entirely.

Grateful for any help, as ever.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'd say about Â£15 per club in labour, plus whatever the shafts will cost you.

What shafts do you want?


----------



## Monty_Brown (Dec 16, 2011)

Region3 said:



			I'd say about Â£15 per club in labour, plus whatever the shafts will cost you.

What shafts do you want?
		
Click to expand...

No idea at this stage - that would be the next issue to get past...


----------



## Scottjd1 (Dec 16, 2011)

I did this around 2 years ago with a set of Callaway irons I had- they were graphite and I changed 3-PW to steel. I chose some quite nice true temper (GS) shafts and it ended costing around Â£240 I think.

It's worth going to a club fitter and they may be able to help with shaft choice, the guy I saw was great and he actually glued shafts into my 6 iron, gripped them and let me hit some balls before making a decision. It took a couple of hours but was worth it. I have since changed them to some Mizzys and the shaft they recommended was very similar to the one we had chosen for the Callaways.

I would highly recommend this guy, he is I guess around 40-50 miles from you but if you wanted to get in touch his name is Tony west, Club Crafters at Horton Park Golf Club in Epsom . I know at the time he was doing making up all the custom fit irons for Bridgestone so im pretty sure he is highly thought of and a nice guy. 

www.clubcrafters.co.uk


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 16, 2011)

I am buying a new set of irons due to the fact that mine need re-shafting. I was advised by my pro to flog them on E-bay to someone for Â£150 and the money it will cost to replace the shafts will not be far off a new set. I want Multicompound grips on my irons and Rifle shafts like I already have. Well as my pro said he can fit a set of Multicompound grip for Â£60 for 8 irons. Then I need to buy the shafts, which he guessed would be around Â£10 a shaft. Then pay him for the time it takes and the fitting on the range to get the set-up correct. SO he reckoned I would be looking towards the Â£200 mark for it. SO if you put on the Â£150 I could get for my TM irons from E-bay then I would not be far off a new set. I think it depends if you are happy with budget grips and shafts or if you want something a bit nicer.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Dec 16, 2011)

Scottjd1 said:



			I did this around 2 years ago with a set of Callaway irons I had- they were graphite and I changed 3-PW to steel. I chose some quite nice true temper (GS) shafts and it ended costing around Â£240 I think.

It's worth going to a club fitter and they may be able to help with shaft choice, the guy I saw was great and he actually glued shafts into my 6 iron, gripped them and let me hit some balls before making a decision. It took a couple of hours but was worth it. I have since changed them to some Mizzys and the shaft they recommended was very similar to the one we had chosen for the Callaways.

I would highly recommend this guy, he is I guess around 40-50 miles from you but if you wanted to get in touch his name is Tony west, Club Crafters at Horton Park Golf Club in Epsom . I know at the time he was doing making up all the custom fit irons for Bridgestone so im pretty sure he is highly thought of and a nice guy. 

www.clubcrafters.co.uk

Click to expand...

Cheers Scott. Just stumbled across their website as you posted... seems to be about Â£160 -Â£250 for a set depending on choice of shaft and grips etc. 

Thanks MadAdey for sharing your experience as well.

I think I'm right on the limit between re-shafting or just going for a new set. One to ponder...


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 16, 2011)

If those Ping Eye 2 heads are still in decent nick then you may get a decent price on E-bay. Are they the standard head or copper? I would personally cut your loses and invest in a new set. Some of the deals that will be floating around in January will throw something nice up for you I am sure. I noticed the other day that American Golf have some good deals on already on irons from the top boys and you can get a good set, although last years model for well under Â£400.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 16, 2011)

Monty_Brown said:



			Cheers Scott. Just stumbled across their website as you posted... seems to be about Â£160 -Â£250 for a set depending on choice of shaft and grips etc. 

Thanks MadAdey for sharing your experience as well.

I think I'm right on the limit between re-shafting or just going for a new set. One to ponder...
		
Click to expand...



Just think. New COBRA shineys :mmm:


----------



## wull (Dec 17, 2011)

i was lucky that the s300's that i had fitted already had good grips fitted so it was just the removal of the old shafts and the fitting of the new ones.i was charged Â£5 per club so it was Â£35 all in for the 3-9 iron.

it may be worth while for the price you would be paying to trawl through ebay and find a set of irons that are already fitted with a good set of shafts and grips.chances are it might be about the same price as re-shafting the irons you have,unless you desperately want to keep them.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 17, 2011)

Pull and fit your own shafts. Easy as pie and really a much cheaper and satisfying way to do it. Also try Gamola for your grips, they always have some sort of deal on and their service is excellent.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry, what shafts are in the Pings?

ZZ65?
AWT?
S300

That will have a bearing on what shafts you can replace your old ones with without effecting the swing weight too much.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 17, 2011)

Are you sure you need to change them? A few rust flecks on the outside will not make any difference to performance. 

You can ask your pro how much it would be to send them back to Ping and have them reshafted with the same or some suitable alternative shaft. I think they came with ZZ Lite shafts, but some may have had JZ shafts. Not sure is those are still available or not, but penty of decent alternatives available.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry for not replying sooner chaps. away for the weekend with limited internet access.

in answer to Qs on what's in there at the moment, they have the KT shaft in them. No idea how that plays relative to other shafts.

The long irons feel a bit dead, hence my doubts about shafts....


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 19, 2011)

I can recommend another club builder, DesignerGolf based at Desborough off the A14 (Northampton end).
His name is Andrew Ash www.designergolf.co.uk/ He only deals with shafts etc for the custom market but you will get them matched and aligned as standard.


----------



## Jonny (Dec 19, 2011)

I just had my irons reshafted with rifle 6.5 from 2 through PW. It was 30 quid a club including the grip and labour.

It was worth it to me as I love me iron heads and have no intention of changing them. I've had them since new, they are in excellent condition and are probably the nicest looking irons I have seen for a long time. There is nothing on the market to tempt me to replace them at the moment, except possibly the Miura 1957 blades... and those are very expensive!

It can be worth a reshaft if you have that sort of attachment to your irons... but if not it's probably more efficient to get a new set.

Incidentally... next time look after your sticks. A good quality shaft with the right chrome finish (or other decent finish) will not crack and thus not rust.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 20, 2011)

Jonny said:



			I just had my irons reshafted with rifle 6.5 from 2 through PW. It was 30 quid a club including the grip and labour.

It was worth it to me as I love me iron heads and have no intention of changing them. I've had them since new, they are in excellent condition and are probably the nicest looking irons I have seen for a long time. There is nothing on the market to tempt me to replace them at the moment, except possibly the Miura 1957 blades... and those are very expensive!

It can be worth a reshaft if you have that sort of attachment to your irons... but if not it's probably more efficient to get a new set.

Incidentally... next time look after your sticks. A good quality shaft with the right chrome finish (or other decent finish) will not crack and thus not rust.
		
Click to expand...


Too be fair after 20 years the shafts owe the OP nothing!


----------



## Monty_Brown (Dec 20, 2011)

thecraw said:



			Too be fair after 20 years the shafts owe the OP nothing!
		
Click to expand...

And with a couple of stretches not playing during that period, they've led a nomadic existence from garage to garage to cupboard.... we've been through a lot together so the old boys have fared quite well over all.


----------

